# Sticky  So you think you want a HIGH drive puppy?



## MaggieRoseLee

You better also know you've got a ton of extra free time on your hands for the next year (or years  ) Frankly, I thiink even some mid-drive GSD's have behaviors like this pup...and it's way more than many people are prepared for when they buy that adorable bundle sleeping in a pile with it's littermates.


----------



## ponyfarm

Dogs/puppies just have energy! Tim is still ready to go after chasing squirrels in our five acre field, digging for moles, helping clean stalls, a two mile jog, swimming in the creek, chasing the jolly ball across the yard 20 times, dog school. My sisters labs live on a 40 acre farm, they get to swim in ponds, run the woods and run around all day. They basically keep going until 10 pm, when they crash.(But, if somebody wanted to play, they would be game!)

Generally, I don't think you can wear out a dog. Humans don't have the stamina. LOL!!


----------



## fuzzybunny

ponyfarm said:


> Dogs/puppies just have energy! Tim is still ready to go after chasing squirrels in our five acre field, digging for moles, helping clean stalls, a two mile jog, swimming in the creek, chasing the jolly ball across the yard 20 times, dog school. My sisters labs live on a 40 acre farm, they get to swim in ponds, run the woods and run around all day. They basically keep going until 10 pm, when they crash.(But, if somebody wanted to play, they would be game!)
> 
> Generally, I don't think you can wear out a dog. Humans don't have the stamina. LOL!!


Agreed! It took me 4 hours to wear out Jazz. That included a walk along the Canal for an hour, a dog park along the canal for an hour, swimming for an hour, and then we travelled to another dog park for an hour. It was a gorgeous day and I loved it but wow does he ever have energy!


----------



## Melgrj7

Its currently impossible to tire nash out. My mutt just finally started getting to the point where he will get tired after going to work all day (dog daycare) and then playing fetch for 20 minutes or so and a long walk later in the evening. Nash can go all day and all night if I let him.


----------



## gsdraven

ponyfarm said:


> Generally, I don't think you can wear out a dog. Humans don't have the stamina. LOL!!


Physically, no. Mentally, of course you can. It's all about the right mixture of both.

Just ask Kaiser who slept all afternoon/evening after spending a couple of hours socializing with lots of people and dogs but had energy to play with his sister after a 7 mile hike.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

I watched the video about the high drive puppy, and it felt as though I was watching Brutus again, when he was a puppy. Now to add the video where the puppy rips all the boxes into 10000 pieces.


----------



## TashaBurr

That first video is SO much like my corgi and little GSD. They are night and day. I cantvwait til she gets her second set of vaccines so I can take her out of the home for more physical and mental stimulation!


----------



## krystyne73

That first video is what Sasha is like now! LOL definitely wish I had checked out things better before I adopted her, and the only way I can tire her out is to play hours..hours a day just with her. Luckily she isn't destructive but does upset my other dogs. There is someone wanting her for possible drug detection training...giving it some thought.
There is a Leerburg dog in her pedigree.


----------



## SableHaus

"So you think you want a high drive puppy" --- That is HAUS!! I have had Shepherds all of my life, but the drive that he has is unimaginable. My husband always jokes that he gives him heart palpitations.


----------



## JulieBays

I am starting to understand what High Drive means. Sasha is "on" all of the time. She won't quit physically if it wasn't for the fact that I have to put limits on her. I am afraid she would kill herself if left to her own resources. She never stops, even in the heat. What I find interesting is the more mentally challenged she is the more tired she finally gets. So, mental challenges to me, is more important than just the physical for these high drive dogs. Admittedly, she is wearing me out, mentally!! I need to figure out more challenges for her. She is too darn smart.


----------



## susee

My B Collie from very high drive working lines is 13 yrs , and stiiiiiillll goes out 3 times a day or would go mental, obviously now the physical release is not as high anymore but mentally is ready to roll 24/7 

So people thinking high drive dogs will really slow down ... think again !


----------



## JPrice

:laugh::laugh: That first video is great. Man, I'm glad I did my fair share of research beforehand, and knew better. If Mona was like the puppy in the first video I don't think I'd have any more hair left. Living in an apartment I knew I needed a medium to low drive pup, and got what I asked for thankfully.


----------



## tjzick

running ur dog through the mountains while u ride ur atv makes one tired puppy. he enjoys it. my 11 yr old black lab and my grandpas 7 yr old beagle mix join in. they all love it and i get a tired happy puppy. everybody wins! id recomend an atv to anyone havin puppy energy problems.


----------



## wyoung2153

Titan is 2. I have had him since 8 Weeks. I have, to this day, yet to find a way to physically drain him. I have done EVERYTHING you can imagine, well more so anything I can imagine that I have the stamina for, hehe. Even after a 5K run 45 minutes of fetch, obedience, and wrestling with the new puppy. He is still "on." The only thing that he passes out for an extended time for out of exhaustion is Saturday afternoons after SAR training and that's more mental exhaustion than anything... high drive dogs are a lot of work but oh so much fun when you want an active partner.. lol. My girl is a lazy butt and can't walk around the block without needing a break.. though she's a mastiff, 5 months old, and still gaining endurance. lol.


----------



## Lilie

I have a high drive puppy (non GSD) and very hard to wear out. Last weekend I tied a rope to a tug toy...tied it behind a UTV and dragged it around the pasture. When he caught it, I'd stop. When he lost interest (Hey! Pile of horse poop!) I'd go again. I didn't do it very long...but he was panting by the time we got back to the house. I even let him ride up front with me...and he stayed!


----------



## Caitydid255

Seeing that video I kinda miss the days when Freyja was that small and hyper. Then I remember that now I have a 75lb high drive dog, lol. If I hadn't had experience with a high energy, intelligent dog before she could have easily overwhelmed me, as several of her older siblings did to their owners. Years of training and there are still days I want to rip my hair out. I love her to death, but I have used my experiences to talk several people out of a high drive dog that I knew could not handle it. One person can hardly handle her lazy, fat lab, sigh. 2:30am zoomies are not a joke, especially when you have work the next day and your family is trying to sleep. Although I must say that she is the best diet/workout plan I could have ever found. Can't be a slug with that dog around, we even joke that she gave Angus a grey muzzle.


----------



## pepsi's dad

I have a 7 month Old Shepherd , She is very sweet and obedient , BUT high drive , She has chased deer into the woods here , out of sight , I want to train Her not to , today was the second time . Any Remedy's or Suggestions
Thanks
Tom


----------



## cliffson1

I think it should be made clear that the drive of the puppy is not what prevents a high drive dog from settling down. There are many many high drive dogs that lead perfectly regular lives in the family as any other drive GS. There are some High drive dogs that have difficult times capping their drive, just like their are aggressive or shy dogs that have difficult times controlling their drives or impulses. Certainly not all!!!!
My point is that I think some newer people with or without high drive dogs are thinking that all high drive dogs need extra time invested because of the drive....and this is not necessarily so at all.


----------



## Whisper

Haha, Fable is totally like that puppy in the first video. It's a good thing I really knew what I wanted.


----------



## Chris Wild

Excellent points, Cliff. This video always rubs me the wrong way because I think it is severely misrepresenting drive. I don't see what is necessarily a "high drive" dog there, but rather a hyperactive one. Big difference between the two. Being a Mal, it probably is high drive, but that isn't what is causing these behaviors that are being represented as drive.


----------



## luke4275

*mental stim?*

My pup, 9 months, is probably high drive. After a full day of doggy day care, where I am told he plays non-stop, except for an hour rest mid day, he is still wound-up when he returns home. Now, I know it is because he is tired. Sometimes he will crash after an hour or so. sometimes not. I can crate him and he settles right away. I prefer not to have to crate him. He is not very treat motivated. he loves bullysticks but wont take them EVERY time either. Are there mental stimulation that can be suggested. An additional walk is not what is needed. I diagnose him as being like an over tired child who gets wound up.


----------



## paulag1955

Thor is starting to remind me a little bit of the puppy in this video. God help me.


----------



## sjones5254

I have a LAZY pup


----------



## paulag1955

Oh, no!


----------



## Liesje

If my puppy acted like the one in the video I'd probably be worried. Drive does not have to mean hyperactive energy and no ability to act normal in the house and settle down. Pan has the most drive of all my dogs (just the right amount for me and we do a lot of sports) and he was not like that *at all*. He was never mouthy, did not tear and rip at anything he could (though he did like to chew small things), wasn't really that pesty. He was very bold and confident but also mellow and chilled out. I could take him anywhere and people loved to me him, he was not darting around pulling at peoples' pants or anything like that.


----------



## paulag1955

I think I just need to get him out to play more. My dad has been ill, so my puppy time is limited right now. When I had Thor at the vet, he was AWESOME...so much more settled than Shasta. But last night...OMG. Like the puppy in this video for sure.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I was beginning to wonder if Spirit might be high drive, but I think the more likely explanation is I'm old LOL  

I am curious though -- how does the ease with which dogs develop obsessions (and I use that word rather loosely) relate to drive? There are a few activities I have found that Spirit will latch onto with continuous focus for long periods of time, to the point where I can wear him out with just one of these activities.


----------



## AerynAerie

Is there a certain time when they turn into a high-drive puppy??
The pup I'm dog-sitting for is really hyper always running everywhere but my pup (9 weeks) is very chill. Likes to chew a lot but doesn't really want to run or fetch or anything. He prefers to lay by the door and chew.


----------



## Jag

AerynAerie said:


> Is there a certain time when they turn into a high-drive puppy??
> The pup I'm dog-sitting for is really hyper always running everywhere but my pup (9 weeks) is very chill. Likes to chew a lot but doesn't really want to run or fetch or anything. He prefers to lay by the door and chew.


Mine came that way :crazy:. He will lay down for about five seconds, then he's up again. He's everywhere. Last Friday after a 3.5 hour drive to my MIL's house, and out looking at a duplex for rent, then waiting for dinner, then a couple walks, he FINALLY slept on my MIL's kitchen floor for about 10 minutes. It's the first and only time I've EVER seen him sleep. To me, this is high drive. It takes an entire day of stimulation to create a situation where he'll sleep, and it's only once. He can go forever. I have to crate him so he'll rest.


----------



## pancake

oh my god, im glad my pup isn't like the one in the video. not that it's a bad thing but that high energy would be a bad match for my house. my puppy plays in the sun chasing the flirt pole and when she starts panting after 10-15 minutes of chasing, I know she's getting tired. She'll chase and chase but rarely she will just sit down. She also has plenty of energy but she's never sprinting around the house, she's like half the intensity of that puppy. I hope it doesn't blossom out of nowhere haha


----------



## KayForbes

After having shepherds my whole life I thought I understood what high drive meant after having 2 growing up. It wasn't until I got my own that I REALLY understood! Its a good thing I love her!!


----------



## runnershigh108

Anybody know where this puppy is now. Video is three years old I wonder if there is another video showing how the dog is now with the proper training.


----------



## David Taggart

Very healthy puppy, intelligent! This little thing in video is a potential Champion! Was born for competition. The owner is a very lucky person. Is he a GSD?


----------



## crackem

runnershigh108 said:


> Anybody know where this puppy is now. Video is three years old I wonder if there is another video showing how the dog is now with the proper training.


Yes, and here she is with a littermate with a friend of mine. I think she turned out rather nicely. Much like the rest of the litter. I think all have at least the first leg of their Mondio I .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUAAvEXWZOU


----------



## runnershigh108

Very cool to see! Thank you!! That is awesome.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14

I am a runner so I love having high drive dogs. My two year old is pretty content to wear herself out in the yard, but I think the puppy will be more energetic. I love being able to have a companion when I'm gonna run for an hour or so. It's also nice to feel safe enough to run by myself in the national park. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat

High drive and high endurance have little to do with eachother.


----------



## SBS

"So you think you want a High Drive puppy video" 

I tried that exact same pen the first day I brought my pup home, within the first 15 hours he learned how to escape, at first I couldn't figure out how he was escaping. 

I saw that he was actually climbing up the fencing till he got to the top, then somehow balanced himself on the top of the fence, and hopped over.

It surprised me to see a little uncoordinated pup doing this. The gate had to come down the following day, as it proved to be absolutely useless, and I was scared that he might injure himself. 

The pup in the video seems more active than mine ever was at that age.


----------



## njk

That's our pup for sure LOL she has these moments where even after we've had a long walk, and a long play, she just goes skitzo and does zooming figure 8's around the backyard or house. When she's in these moods NOTHING gets through to her. Doesn't listen to commands, jumps on the furniture she knows she's not allowed to jump on, and barks like crazy. This is usually a precursor to a nice long nap though, and thankfully it doesn't last long. Our breeder chose her for us (she was sent to us via plane) and we cursed her long and hard for weeks haha especially when she put her sister up on their Facebook page claiming she's "calm, sweet-natured, low drive." I actually Unliked her page at that point! we wouldn't trade our girl for anything now but she definitely keeps us on our toes


----------



## SG Hernandez

I'm probably one of the few who had a english bulldog that was balls to the wall CRAZY. We had just had a our pool guy come do our monthly cleaning when Duke was just 6 months old. Being filthy from digging under the fence, he jumped into the pool, carrying everything else that was on him. This was only the beginning. My neighbors HATED him but they just didn't understand the energy that he possessed.


----------



## fluffy1893

The video kinda hit home for me...that is our boy only 6 months old and 60 pounds. Our first dog as a couple, my first dog in...gosh around 8 years!! A shepherd mix from a rescue group. I am used to Dobermans and poodles. My boyfriend has never had a dog before.
In the video when he mentions good breeders wont sell a high drive dog to first time dog owners, I feel that rescue groups should do that too. Maybe some do, the one we went through did not. They showed us a pom mix puppy, and while she was cute, we did not want a small breed. As soon as we said this they took us to the foster home where there was a litter of shepherd mix pups and their mom. Only 2 pups left, and yeah we choose our boy because he was laid back, cuddly and sweet. Got him home...yeah now not so much. I think because the pups were a little older, not the "super cute and fluffy 8 week old very adoptable" age, and I do have experience with larger breeds, we own our a home with a decent sized yard and had vet recommendations, the rescue group figured we were perfect!! While my boyfriend did want a shepherd mix, I feel like the rescue should have taken into consideration that this was our first dog as a couple and shown us other litters or older dogs that they had...


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

Call me crazy but is that video really of a high drive puppy? Looks like every puppy I've ever seen behavior, or maybe I've just always owned high drive dogs? I expect a happy healthy puppy to be playing and getting into mischief. Weird..

Fluffy I think a lot of rescues do now list the drive of the dog and won't give a high drive dog to a family they won't think has the time or will put in the effort.


----------



## pollysmom

Most puppies are very energetic then settle down after the age of one. When you buy a puppy its hard to know for sure what type of temperament they will have as an adult or how they will look for that matter. The only way you know for sure is to buy an older puppy or adult dog.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

ponyfarm said:


> Dogs/puppies just have energy! Tim is still ready to go after chasing squirrels in our five acre field, digging for moles, helping clean stalls, a two mile jog, swimming in the creek, chasing the jolly ball across the yard 20 times, dog school. My sisters labs live on a 40 acre farm, they get to swim in ponds, run the woods and run around all day. They basically keep going until 10 pm, when they crash.(But, if somebody wanted to play, they would be game!)
> 
> Generally, I don't think you can wear out a dog. Humans don't have the stamina. LOL!!


I loved reading your comment and made me think of my current situation. Although I've worn out pups/dogs (golden lab, pitbull) in the past to the point where I've walked over a mile carrying them. Haven't tried tiring my current dogs because I'm raising them different, kind of like you said, free roaming around my yard, woods, creek, ect.


----------

